# Reparación cargador de móvil XIAOMI Adapter CH-P002



## frica (Oct 5, 2021)

*Cargador de un móvil viejo Xiaomi Redmi Note

Modelo del Adaptador: XIAOMI Adapter CH-P002*

Hola amigos. Hacía tiempo que no entraba en el foro (por temas de trabajo he tenido que olvidarme de hobbys durante unos meses). No he encontrado un subforo claro donde añadir este tema.

Os cuento que me ha pasado con este cargador de móvil. Este cargador ha estado dando servicio durante unos 6 años aproximadamente (si, ya son años). Y hace un par de semanas dejo de funcionar. Comprobé que a la salida del cargador había 0,0 voltios.

Se que en lugar de reparar es más sencillo usar otro cargador que tengo por casa o comprar uno nuevo. Pero, me gusta la electrónica y quiero averiguar que ha provocado este fallo y si es posible, solucionarlo.

Como estos cargadores no vienen preparados para abrirse, pues lo abrí de malas formas con un cúter calentado al fuego:



En la imagen anterior, la inspección visual evidencia *marcas de quemado* junto al conector USB (justo donde la leyenda “C6”). Esa marca de quemado coincide al otro lado de la placa, con el *diodo D4*, marcado como *SS24F*. Buscando varios datasheet de diversos fabricantes, este diodo es un diodo de barrera Schottky. También observé soldaduras sueltas y feas en el condensador principal (de 400V) y en el transformador.



Hice mediciones del diodo SS24F fuera de placa usando multímetro digital en “modo diodo”:

Polarización directa : *0,12 voltios*
Polarización inversa : OL


Me llama la atención la baja caída de voltaje en polarización directa. Por lo que he leído estos diodos Schottky pueden tener caídas de voltaje entre 0,15 y 0,45 voltios. En los diversos datasheet de diferentes fabricantes comprobé las gráficas como esta:



Donde la caída de voltaje parece ser superior a 0,3 voltios. En otros datasheets ví valores mínimos de 0,2 voltios. Teniendo en cuenta la importante mancha de quemado justo al otro lado del diodo y el bajo voltaje de caída,* ¿podríamos concluir que el diodo está en malas condiciones?*

Deciros que tras repasar las soldaduras frías del condensador principal y del transformafor, el cargador volvió a proporcionar 4,95 voltios de salida y pude cargar mi móvil.

Eso sí, el cargador cuando toco la carcasa, se calienta quizá en exceso y a partir del 80-83% de carga veo que le cuesta subir de porcentaje (si uso un cargador de una tablet con igual voltaje e intensidad carga hasta el 100%; no es del cable USB porque usé otro para comprobar). Esto lo ha hecho desde hace tiempo (quizá un año o más).

Por lo demás hice en frio (circuito sin energizar) unas mediciones de condensadores, resistencias y diodos principalmente. Que tengo a vuestra disposición si las necesitáis.

*Mi cuestión se centra sobre el diodo D4: ¿mi medición indica que está malo? La quemadura al otro lado de la placa junto con mi medida son evidencias clara de que el diodo hay que cambiarlo?*

Un saludo y mil gracias por vuestra ayuda y tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2021)

Por las dudas reemplazá ese díodo , las fuentes de PC tienen de ellos en la rectificación de 5 y de 12V , también reemplazá los electrolíticos por nuevos , medí que los capacitores cerámicos SMD no estén en corto . . .  y medí resistencias también . . .


----------



## mcrven (Oct 6, 2021)

Ese diodo es el rectificador de la tensión de 5V, a la salida del cargador. Si se calentó de esa forma, fue por un exceso de corriente y, posiblemente, esto fue causado por daño del condensador de salida C5, o, o, o... alguien conectó el pin de carga al revés, en algún momento. Como le indicó dosmetros, cambie el diodo y el condensador también.

En la segunda imágen, coordenadas D2; R7, se ve una soldadura no muy bonita en un alhambrito. Revise con lupa y corrija, dado el caso.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 6, 2021)

Siento por percepción divina que esa quemazón, no se hizo en un dia, si no cocinadas de años


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Siento por percepción divina que esa quemazón, no se hizo en un dia, si no cocinadas de años


Sí y el estar cerrados en un espacio reducido sin ventilación no ayuda nada. 
A todas las que reparo les dejo la caja como un queso de gruyere.


----------



## frica (Oct 6, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por las dudas reemplazá ese díodo , las fuentes de PC tienen de ellos en la rectificación de 5 y de 12V , también reemplazá los electrolíticos por nuevos , medí que los capacitores cerámicos SMD no estén en corto . . .  y medí resistencias también . . .



¡¡Muchas gracias DOSMETROS por la respuesta!!. Un montón de tareas jaja. 

El único condensador SMD que tiene, no está en corto (un extremo está a tierra caliente - 0 ohm-  y el otro a > 200 ohm). 

Las resistencias las tengo ya medidas de hace una semana:


Las medidas se hicieron con las resistencias en placa. Todas miden bien a excepción de R4 y R5, que tendrán resistores en paralelo.

En cuanto a sustituir el diodo tomándolo de una fuente de PC ahí estamos. Creo que tengo una fuente de PC estropeada en casa de mi hermano. creo que es una Coolbox ATX-5330 que tiene varios diodos SMD en el secundario. La dificultad que tengo es como averiguar cual es el correcto. Las mediciones que hice de estos diodos (en placa) son:



Ahi marco algunos:




mcrven dijo:


> Ese diodo es el rectificador de la tensión de 5V, a la salida del cargador. Si se calentó de esa forma, fue por un exceso de corriente y, posiblemente, esto fue causado por daño del condensador de salida C5, o, o, o... alguien conectó el pin de carga al revés, en algún momento. Como le indicó dosmetros, cambie el diodo y el condensador también.
> 
> En la segunda imágen, coordenadas D2; R7, se ve una soldadura no muy bonita en un alhambrito. Revise con lupa y corrija, dado el caso.



Gracias @mcrven por tu respuesta. Tendré en cuenta su sugerencia de sustituir el condensador C5 y el diodo.

Si, esa soldadura fea que vio, es la del condensador de filtro principal (el de 400V) que ya quedó soldada y comenté en mi mensaje, que gracias al repaso de varias soldaduras más, la fuente ya entregó los 5V de salida.


unmonje dijo:


> Siento por percepción divina que esa quemazón, no se hizo en un dia, si no cocinadas de años



Gracias @unmonje por tu respuesta. Pues bien podría ser, porque como dije, hace ya muuuchos meses que al usar el cargador y tocarlo, como que me llama la atención la temperatura que desprende.


----------



## frica (Oct 7, 2021)

Hola de nuevo. *He medido el ESR de dos condensadores electrólíticos *que tenía pendiente. Las medias se hicieron con los condensadores soldados a la placa, con mi medidor MESR-100:

C1 (400V y 4,7 microF)  --> *ESR = 14,2 ohmios aprox.*
C2 (50V y 4,7 microF) -->* ESR = 13,5 ohmios aprox.*

Repetí las mediciones de nuevo para confirmar los valores. He mirado en varias tablas de ESR que pillé de Internet y ambos condensadores superan con creces el límite que indican las tablas (unos 4 ohmios máximo para C2 y unos 6-7 ohmios máximo para C1). Voy a desoldarlos y a medir el ESR fuera de placa. Si bien en las ocasiones en las que he usado mi medidor los valores de ESR medidos en placa y fuera de placa no han variado apenas.

Estos dos condensadores mostraron capacidades muy coincidentes con los valores nominales. Pero parece que su ESR indica que están mal. voy a buscar donde puedo comprarlos por internet.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 7, 2021)

Si nos guiamos por esas mediciones, considerando que el medidor está en buen estado, esos condensadores estarían dañados. Pero, viendolo desde un punto más crítico, me atrevería a decir que ese medidor es el que no está en muy buena forma que se diga.

Te sugiere que hagas unas pruebas con él:

1)  Toma un condensador nuevo y hazle una lectura.
2)  Prueba con unas resistencias de valores 0.2; 0.3; 0.5; 1.0; 2.2; 4.7 ohms.

Los condensadores deberían mostrar una ESR muy baja <2 ohms. Las resistencias deberían estar muy aproximadas a sus valor facial correspondiente. Ya nos dirás los resultados.


----------



## frica (Oct 8, 2021)

@mcrven, el medidor ESR es prácticamente nuevo. Además para confirmar (porque yo también pensé como tú) volví a medir el condensador C5. Hace como un semana me dio el valor de ESR = 0,20 ohm. Y ayer tras medir los condensadores C1 y C2, medí de nuevo el condensador C5 y me volvió a medir 0,19-0,20 ohmios. Descarto que el medidor ESR esté mal.

Acabo de medir 3 condensadores nuevos de 50V y 4,7microF y miden entre 1,5 y 1,7 ohmios.
Gracias por tu ayuda @mcrven.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 8, 2021)

Bien por eso,  @frica. Siendo así, pues... a cambiar los bichos. Suerte con eso.
frica​


----------



## frica (Ene 30, 2022)

Hola a todos:

Retomo la reparación de este cargador de movil *Modelo del Adaptador: XIAOMI Adapter CH-P002*

Refresco su historia: cargador que daba 0,0V de salida. Se repasó soldaduras en el primario y comenzó a dar 4,95V, pero no era capaz de subir el % de carga del 80-85%. Sustituí dos electrolíticos el primario (por alta ESR) y el diodo Schotty del secundario (ya que había una fuerte mancha de quemado en su lugar). *Al medir voltaje de salida, sin carga, sólo tengo 4,8V,* lo cual creo que es bajo para ser correcto:



En la siguiente imagen indico algunas medidas de voltajes que hice con el circuito energizado y sin carga. En el electrolitico C5 (4,8V), entre los pines GND y +5V del conector USB medí 4,8V. Y entre los extermos del diodo rectificador 4,8V.



Cuando pongo el movil a cargar, el voltaje en el conector USB (pines +5V y GND) sube a +4,95 pero sube/baja su valor una centésimas en torno a +4.9, y si continuo con el multímetro durante 10-15 segundos, en algún momento ha bajado incluso hasta +4.6V. No se si esto es normal con carga.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2022)

El circuito impreso está recalentado. La fibra se hace conductora cuando se quema, habría que raspar todo eso.

Salvo que sea por gusto/cabezonería, no merece la pena reparar eso


----------



## unmonje (Ene 30, 2022)

frica dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Retomo la reparación de este cargador de movil *Modelo del Adaptador: XIAOMI Adapter CH-P002*
> 
> ...


La tención no es tan importante para cargar, sino su impedancia de salida lo mas baja posible y debería cargar igual.
Lo que si es claro, es que se fatiga el circuito al rato.
Prueba de lo que digo es que, se notan quemazones antiguas en la placa y eso no es gratis.
Para que fuese duradero, le debería sobrar potencia y eso parece ser que lo que NO le sobra, mas bien le falta. 
Es decir, le falta calidad, asunto muy común hoy día.


----------



## malesi (Ene 30, 2022)

frica dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Retomo la reparación de este cargador de movil *Modelo del Adaptador: XIAOMI Adapter CH-P002*
> 
> ...



*Pues eso.*
La CE alerta del cargador Xiaomi CH-P002, hay riesgo de descarga eléctrica
Europa alerta: grave riesgo de incendio con algunos cargadores de móviles Xiaomi


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2022)

Así a primera vista parece que no lleva realimentación . No veo optoacoplador.

Con ese dato ya ni me molestaba en seguir.


malesi dijo:


> *Pues eso.*
> La CE alerta del cargador Xiaomi CH-P002, hay riesgo de descarga eléctrica


Pues así a primera vista la fibra recalentada parece ir del primario al secundario así que si que podría ser si se recalienta más.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 30, 2022)

Parece que hace el sensado con un bobinado del transformador.
Hace poco miré un "driver" de leds y funcionaba igual, no me gustó nada.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2022)

Que conste que soy bastante zoquete en fuentes conmutadas pero no acabo yo de entender como un transformador que solo va en alterna sensa una tensión continua sin componentes adicionales. Porque en ese secundario hay un diodo, un condensador y una resistencia solamente.
No es la primera fuente que veo así y en mi modesta opinión no sensan nada, el zener se come lo que sobra y ya está.
No es la primera que veo así, en las primeras vi un optoacoplador de atrezo mal conectado que no hacía nada y ya después para ahorrar no hay optoacoplador.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 30, 2022)

Es lo que leí en el datasheet del Ic del driver que miré, pero sigo sin entenderlo.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 30, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Parece que hace el sensado con un bobinado del transformador.
> Hace poco miré un "driver" de leds y funcionaba igual, no me gustó nada.



Ese tipo de regulación es muy común para esas fuentes de baja potencia. No se trata de un feedback, como tal. Ese bobinado no es más que un secundario que sirve para alimentar el IC luego de que, la tensión de entada (HV) le da el toque inicial. Luego, al arrancar el IC y tener su propia energía, esta supera la tensión de arranque y el IC vive de su propia energía. Internamente tiene un regulador que, vía pin FB mantiene regulada ta tensión de ese secundario (generalmente unos 12 a 15V) y, por reflejo, resulta "regulada" también la tensión del secundario de 5V.

Para el caso que nos compete, en este hilo, coincido con Malesi y Scooter, en cuanto no merece la pena dedicarle tiempo a solucionar el problema; que ya se ve muy complicado por el recalentón que sufrió la placa y, posiblemente no tenga una solución viable.
Pero, claro está que, si Frica quiere jugar un rato... le echaremos la mano.

A propósito le sugiero que revise el pequeño electrolítico de la alimentación del IC, generalmente alrededor de 10µF.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 30, 2022)

Me gano Mcrven en la explicación.

Igualmente el datasheet echa luz sobre el principio de funcionamiento.

Recién veo que Pincha subió el datasheet -se me paso de largo-, lastima que no se puede borrar el post.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 30, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Es lo que leí en el datasheet del Ic del driver que miré, pero sigo sin entenderlo.



Parece haber algo errado en el esquema de ese fabricante (nada Extraño). Les adjunto uno producto de RE:


----------



## frica (Feb 6, 2022)

Bueno chicos, ya he solucionado el problema del cargador. Al final com bien apuntó un compañero en este hilo, el condensador C5 (10V y 470 uF) que daba salida a los 5 voltios medía una capacidad de 350 uF ¡¡por lo que estaba desvalorizado!! Es curioso porque su ESR estaba correcta y según un experto reparador no es frecuente de ver electrolíticos con buen ESR y mala capacidad.

Reemplacé este electrolitico por uno de 16V y 470 uF y ahora ya da salida estable de +5,03V y la carga del móvil ha sido exitosa hasta el 100%.
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 6, 2022)

La verdad... eso no tiene sentido. Lo de la capacidad, me refiero. Es un 25% menos y, a menos que esté cargnado la línea a full capacidad, cosa que dudo, no debe haber sido la causa de la falla.
Ahora, las mediciones de parámetros de los condensadores son muchas y solo se hacen unas cuantas. Recuerdo que, en mis primeros años de electrónica, por insinuación de un técnico experimentado, construí un pequeño circuito; es una fuente de poder de tensión regulable - 0 ~ 550V, dotada de un miliamperímetro ( Analógico de 10 mA f.s. ), en el cual se puede ver la carga y la descarga del condensador. Se usa para determinar la calidad de esa propiedad, en los condensadores electrolíticos.

Después de todo, claro está, en este caso, lo más importante es que solucionaste el problema. Congratulaciones y... a lo hecho pecho.


----------



## frica (Feb 6, 2022)

Gracias @mcrven por tu respuesta Pues sobre este condensador *C5 (10V y 470 uF) *en tiempo medí *en placa una ESR de 0,19-0,20 ohm*, el cual consideré bueno. Ahora acabo de medir *fuera del placa el ESR y me ha dado 0,26 ohm*. Según la tabla de mi medidor, el ESR máximo para este condensador es 0,24 ohm. He consultado otras tablas de la web y 2 de ellas me dan como límite 0,24 ohm, otra me da 0,15 ohm, y otra me da 0,1 ohm por tanto parece que este conensador, despúes de todo tenía un ESR algo más alto de lo normal. La verdad es que la medida que me dió estando en placa, ya era para sospechar y andaría despistado porque tuve que haber concluido que C5 tenía un ESR cuando menos, sospechoso.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 6, 2022)

frica dijo:


> Gracias @mcrven por tu respuesta Pues sobre este condensador *C5 (10V y 470 uF) *en tiempo medí *en placa una ESR de 0,19-0,20 ohm*, el cual consideré bueno. Ahora acabo de medir *fuera del placa el ESR y me ha dado 0,26 ohm*. Según la tabla de mi medidor, el ESR máximo para este condensador es 0,24 ohm. He consultado otras tablas de la web y 2 de ellas me dan como límite 0,24 ohm, otra me da 0,15 ohm, y otra me da 0,1 ohm por tanto parece que este conensador, despúes de todo tenía un ESR algo más alto de lo normal. La verdad es que la medida que me dió estando en placa, ya era para sospechar y andaría despistado porque tuve que haber concluido que C5 tenía un ESR cuando menos, sospechoso.



Eso no falló por el valor de ESR, ni por el valor de su capactancia. Allí hubo otra cosa en ese capacitor que hacía fallar la fuente. Pero no te angusties por eso, que posiblemente, aunque investigues y te rompas la cabeza durante un año, no logres descubrir.

Disfruta de tu cargador y... hasta el próximo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 6, 2022)

Quizás una soldadura, quizás el condensador con fugas que se fueron al calentarlo para desoldarlo..o que tiene un comportmiento errático al conectarlo al circuito. 
Es mas divertido cuando se ponen en corto y se viene abajo la tensión sin mas, sin ni siquiera saltar el fusible. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 2, 2022)

frica dijo:


> Es curioso porque su ESR estaba correcta y según un experto reparador no es frecuente de ver electrolíticos con buen ESR y mala capacidad.


Tengo un medidor de ESR a 100 kHz y hace poco medí un condensador de 1 uF /50V el cual mide 0.876 uF en un capacímetro, pero en ESR mide muy bien. Lo raro es que un condensador nuevo de la misma capacidad y voltaje mide una ESR mas alta que el "malo".
Ahora tengo un nuevo circuito de medidor de ESR en Protoboard y pasa lo mismo. Por curiosidad bajé la frecuencia de 100 kHz a 10 kHz y ahora el condensador nuevo tiene menos ESR que el condensador "malo" ( como debería ser) eso si, la diferencia es pequeña...
20 - 24mV. ¿Entonces cual será la frecuencia adecuada para medir la ESR?


----------



## mcrven (May 3, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> 20 - 24mv. ¿Entonces cual será la frecuencia adecuada para medir la ESR?



Frecuencia para determinar la ESR = 100 kHz.

La ESR no se mide en Volts. Como cualquier resistencia de mide en Ohms y no tiene ninguna precisión, solo debe estar dentro de un rango y lo ideal es que se mantenga en menos de 2 Ohms, cuando es para fuentes de poder y menor de 10 Ohms para otras aplicaciones.


Gerson strauss dijo:


> Tengo un medidor de ESR a 100Khz y hace poco medí un condensador de 1uf /50v el cual mide 0.876 uf en un capacimetro, pero
> en ESR mide muy bien. Lo raro es que un condensador nuevo de la misma capacidad y voltaje mide una ESR mas alta que el "malo".



La tolerancia de la capacidad de los condensadores electrolíticos va desde -20% ~ +80%, ¿Cual es la queja? Tampoco es de precisión.
Cualquier componente se considera mejor porqué es nuevo y no se necesita NUEVO... sino BUENO.


----------



## switchxxi (May 3, 2022)

Si el capacitor es de marca, las hojas de datos del fabricante proporcionan que ESR tiene que tener y con que frecuencia se midió (el estandar suele ser 100Khz), sino es a ojímetro.


----------

